# need to update a fork for V brake bike



## crud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have a GT Richocet 97 and need to replace my Rockshox Indy C fork.
What is the lightest/highest quality replacement I can get that uses V brakes? 
1 1/8" threadless Tioga

Headset : 1 1/8 threadless

1 1/8" threadless Tioga

1997 GT Ricochet - BikePedia

I know my options are limited. I saw old threads asking this information but they are old. I want to know the latest forks.

Thank you very much.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

So you need a 1 1/8", 80mm, 9mm QR, v brake fork that is lightweight? I don't know if anyone makes something like that anymore. Your best bet is to look for something used on ebay like a Manitou R7 MRD, Rockshox SID or Magura Durin. All three of those forks are lightweight, and had v brake posts a few years ago.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

If you need v-brakes and looking for new, you're going to be stuck with suntour XCT or XCM or a Rockshox XC28 or 30. You might be able to find some sort of wierd RST fork, but it'll be an RST fork. Not that good. Best bet is used.

If you really want light weight, go carbon fiber rigid and a bigger tire. Not that much worse than 60mm travel, and you'll probably drop weight.


----------



## crud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have v brakes that pretty good that came with the bike

Shimano Deore LX V-Brake brakes, Shimano Deore LX levers 

I wish they had some kind of adapter you can add to a fork to let you use v brakes. It's really just a post for the brakes, correct. Then I wouldn't be so limited


----------



## labeda14 (Feb 8, 2007)

Avid bb7's are $50 and will work with your lever. Perhaps make the jump to disc in the front at least?


----------



## crud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

labeda14 said:


> Avid bb7's are $50 and will work with your lever. Perhaps make the jump to disc in the front at least?


I am trying to keep the weight down as low as possible. It looks like they are 329 grams/ .7 lbs. Could I get a fork lite enough to make up for that weight. I probably want 100mm travel


----------



## labeda14 (Feb 8, 2007)

Rock Shox lists the 26" Sid RCT3 at 1355g. They list the V brake compatible XC 28 TK at 2472g


----------



## crud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

Would this fork work for my bike. I am not sure about frame size
Looks like it is 1650g . 80mm travel. I am a cross country rider.
It is a little pricey for being used. Anything I should worry about? 
Would I have to have anything done to fix it? Thank you so much!!

2002 Fox Forx F80 x Terra Logic 80mm Suspension Fork Retro V Brake Mounts Float | eBay


----------



## labeda14 (Feb 8, 2007)

that seems really expensive for that fork. i almost bought one of those new back in the day. do some research on the terra logic system, perhaps even reach out to Fox to ensure it is still serviceable (parts still available?). I didn't see a steerer tube length listed...that would be a critical dimension...honestly it looks a bit short in the photo. Seller also lists it needs a seal and oil service. if you cant do that yourself you better check with you LBS to find out what they charge.


----------



## labeda14 (Feb 8, 2007)

opps just saw they listed the steerer at 198mm


----------



## crud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

labeda14 said:


> opps just saw they listed the steerer at 198mm


How do I know what steerer size I need?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Measure from the fork crown to the top cap on your stem


----------



## crud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

What do you think about this v brake adapter. Looks like that is all I would need to convert a non v shock to use with v brakes. Just have to make sure to size is correct. Is there any reason why this wouldn't work. Then i could get a high quality fork and just add the adapters.

PACE RC31 V BRAKE MOUNTING KIT - PACE Cycles Ltd


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

These adapters are specific to the Pace RC31 fork. Unless the legs on your fork lowers have the exact same outside diameter / circumference at the spot the adapters need to be mounted (within the vertical adjustment range of the pad slots on the v-brake arms) then it isn't going to work.



crud99 said:


> What do you think about this v brake adapter. Looks like that is all I would need to convert a non v shock to use with v brakes. Just have to make sure to size is correct. Is there any reason why this wouldn't work. Then i could get a high quality fork and just add the adapters.
> 
> PACE RC31 V BRAKE MOUNTING KIT - PACE Cycles Ltd


----------



## crud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks for the good information. I found these light weight forks that have v brake bosses. I don't see any steerer length though. I measured mine and I think it is around 22.5 cm. I have 2 questions:
Will this fork work for my setup?
If the the steerer tube is not the right length, is there any way to replace it with one with the correct size?

Manitou R7 Pro Suspension Fork 26" 100mm Black QR w Bosses | eBay


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Most new uncut steer tubes are 10" long, so as it is a new fork it should be long enough


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Little bit worried for you here, since the pictured fork doesn't have v-brake bosses. It's possible the item for sale isn't the exact same as the picture, but it doesn't give me a lot of faith in the seller.  Even if you ask them specifically if the fork has v-brake bosses, unless they are a seller primarily of bike parts, I'd wonder if they even understand the question.



crud99 said:


> Thanks for the good information. I found these light weight forks that have v brake bosses. I don't see any steerer length though. I measured mine and I think it is around 22.5 cm. I have 2 questions:
> Will this fork work for my setup?
> If the the steerer tube is not the right length, is there any way to replace it with one with the correct size?
> 
> Manitou R7 Pro Suspension Fork 26" 100mm Black QR w Bosses | eBay


----------



## crud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

Circlip said:


> Little bit worried for you here, since the pictured fork doesn't have v-brake bosses. It's possible the item for sale isn't the exact same as the picture, but it doesn't give me a lot of faith in the seller. Even if you ask them specifically if the fork has v-brake bosses, unless they are a seller primarily of bike parts, I'd wonder if they even understand the question.


I tried contacting seller on ebay and no luck so far. This is the only place that I've been able to find an R7 that says brake bosses. Like you said the picture is not correct. There is 2 week money back guarantee but that's a lot of money take a chance on. So I am leary. Any other suggestions on ebay?


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

crud99 said:


> I tried contacting seller on ebay and no luck so far. This is the only place that I've been able to find an R7 that says brake bosses. Like you said the picture is not correct. There is 2 week money back guarantee but that's a lot of money take a chance on. So I am leary. Any other suggestions on ebay?


100mm is too much travel for your bike.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Here ya go, new old stock Judy that can be set for 63, 80 or 100mm travel. At HippieTech in Boise.

Rockshox Judy SL fork-NOS/Never Used-retrofabulous For Sale


----------



## crud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

rockyuphill said:


> Here ya go, new old stock Judy that can be set for 63, 80 or 100mm travel. At HippieTech in Boise.
> 
> Rockshox Judy SL fork-NOS/Never Used-retrofabulous For Sale


Thanks for the find. I read some reviews about not being good for heavier people.
I weight 215 so I am a worried.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

crud99 said:


> Thanks for the find. I read some reviews about not being good for heavier people.
> I weight 215 so I am a worried.


The reality is that all the forks you are looking at in the lightweight 80-100mm class with v-brake bosses and 28mm stanchions) are going to be "noodly" under a 215lb rider by today's standards. The world moved on and it eventually became accepted that the super light 28mm forks around the 3.0lb range (some even lighter) simply weren't a good idea. Even forks with 32mm stanchions (the bottom end of tube diameter by today's standards) that track and steer with noticeably more precision.

I remember once having a first-gen Rockshox Reba I had with 32mm stanchions, plus both ISO disc mount and v-brake bosses, that came from the factory at 100mm but with the internal "All Travel" spacer kit could also be set to 80mm for a better match to the geometry of older frames. Maybe you can find one of these as NOS / new old stock?


----------



## crud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

Circlip said:


> The reality is that all the forks you are looking at in the lightweight 80-100mm class with v-brake bosses and 28mm stanchions) are going to be "noodly" under a 215lb rider by today's standards. The world moved on and it eventually became accepted that the super light 28mm forks around the 3.0lb range (some even lighter) simply weren't a good idea. Even forks with 32mm stanchions (the bottom end of tube diameter by today's standards) that track and steer with noticeably more precision.
> 
> I remember once having a first-gen Rockshox Reba I had with 32mm stanchions, plus both ISO disc mount and v-brake bosses, that came from the factory at 100mm but with the internal "All Travel" spacer kit could also be set to 80mm for a better match to the geometry of older frames. Maybe you can find one of these as NOS / new old stock?


Thanks. I will start looking for your suggestion.
I just came across this ebay carbon with catelever brakes. Any issues with using this setup? its carbon, so I am not sure how that would affect things.

Rock Shox Sid Word Cup Black Box Carbon 26 inch Suspension Disc Canti Air Fork | eBay


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It does say Item condition: For parts or not working "NEEDS REBUILT". With a carbon steer tube and crown, I'd give that a pass.



crud99 said:


> Thanks. I will start looking for your suggestion.
> I just came across this ebay carbon with catelever brakes. Any issues with using this setup? its carbon, so I am not sure how that would affect things.
> 
> Rock Shox Sid Word Cup Black Box Carbon 26 inch Suspension Disc Canti Air Fork | eBay


----------



## crud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

I think I am giving up on trying to find something lightweight and just get the best new shock I can get easily. Probably a rox shox xc 28 or 32.
I know they are 100mm travel, but will that really make that much difference?

RockShox XC32 Fork 26" 100mm Solo Air 9mm QR Turnkey Crown Mounted Adj | eBay


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

1" of additional fork height slacks out the head angle by almost 1 degree and raises the BB about 3/8", that's quite a differene in handling. Luckily all of these smaller RS Forks can be spacered down to 80 or even 63mm travel


----------



## crud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

rockyuphill said:


> 1" of additional fork height slacks out the head angle by almost 1 degree and raises the BB about 3/8", that's quite a differene in handling. Luckily all of these smaller RS Forks can be spacered down to 80 or even 63mm travel


I was also hoping to raise my handle bars a bit and get riser bar.
I am 6 ' tall and was hoping to ride a bit more upright for my back and neck


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

The durin is a pretty solid fork if you can find one. if you want to keep the fork you have check out hippie tech suspension. He deals with a lot of this older stuff. I have never used him myself though, but he seems legit. 
Hippie Tech Suspension | Bicycle Suspension Service Center


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

The XC32 will work, but geometry will be a bit off. If the original headtube angle was steep, you might like it better. I once put a 29er fork on a 26" full suspension. Slacked out the headtube angle by about 2 degrees. Actually felt better.

What is your current forks crown to axle measurement. I'd look for something that has a length close to that. I have a dart2 (basicaly the XC28) at home that I can measure for comparison.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

I does make a difference. It effects the handling of the bike.

You definitely want 80mm travel fork.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

Keep looking. Sid is the way to go. If you can just find the lowers for 32mm stanchions with bosses, you can use them with a new set of Sid forks.

EDIT: Look for a Reba as well.

Edit #2: Found these lowers for a Reba...Rock Shox Legs Q R V DB 09 11 Reba 10 Tora 10 11 Recon 26" | eBay or cheaper yet Universal Cycles -- Rock Shox Lower Leg Assemblies


----------



## crud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

I found my actual bike being pimped on another mtb forum
If you look half way down there are pictures updated the fork with a Noleen 100mm Mega Air Front Fork. The brakes they updated to Nice Deore XT Brakes.

So having a 100mm fork looks like it works fine. I don't understand how the brakes fit onto the the fork. Are those brakes disc brakes? But the picture looks like they still have the V brake style. I do see any disc break mechanism in the wheels.

http://forums.mtbr.com/gt/gt-ricochet-573137.html


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Those pictures are from 2010, back when you could get good forks with post mounts. It looks like the fork would acept disc brake calipers, but it didn't look like the wheels would.


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

I picked up a Manitou Minute Expert a few years ago, it has V-Brake bosses. See if you can still find one.

Not exactly the lightest fork though.


----------

